# Ruckeln trotz hoher FPS. Woran liegts?



## Klipsxx (29. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,

 hier erstmal mein PC:

 CPU: Intel Core i5-3470
 CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
 Motherboard Model: ASRock H77M-ITX
 RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair DDR3-1600 800MHz
 Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD
 Festplatte: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series 256GB
 Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 450W
 Gehäuse: Prodigy M Micro-ATX Gehäuse 
 Monitor: BenQ XL2411
 Internet: 8000er Leitung mit Kabel verbunden

Nachdem ich lange Zeit auf der Konsole gezockt habe wollte ich mal wieder meinen PC anwerfen.
Hab mir dann auch mal ein 144Hz Monitor gegönnt und ich dachte alles wird gut. 

Dann stellte ich bei MW Remastered MP leichte ruckler bei vertikalen mausbewegungen fest. Da aber allgemein das spiel eher schlecht als recht läuft hab ich mir vorerst keine Gedanken gemacht.
Heute hab ich aber mal  BO2 MP angeworfen und hab trotz 120+ Fps immernoch diese Ruckler. Die Bewegungen sind einfach nicht smooth. Sind jetzt keine krassen Ruckler aber man merkt es schon und es stört mich. 

Woran kann es liegen hab auch schon paar andere Einstellungen probiert zb 60Hz + VSync usw.
Eigentlich müsste das Spiel doch butterweich laufen oder nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (29. November 2016)

Du kannst mit Fraps auch die Frametimes messen. Wenn diese sehr ungleichmäßig sind, ruckelt es auch bei hohen Bildraten.


----------



## drstoecker (29. November 2016)

Ich denke du meinst eher Tearing so ne Art bildzerreisen oder? Ist das bei jedem Spiel? Denke das liegt an den Einstellungen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. November 2016)

In welchen Einstellungen? Könnte naturlich an den 2GB VRAM der Graka liegen.  Alle Regler runter, probieren und dann nach und nach die Grafikeinstellungen anpassen.
Wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?
Gruß T.


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. November 2016)

Schalte Vsync ein und schau dass du 144 FPS erreichst, dann sollte es flüssig sein. Alternativ limitierst du die FPS auf 72, auch das sollte perfekt flüssig bzw. smooth/ruckelfrei sein.

Der Punkt ist halt, dass du nur Framerates absolut flüssig darstellen kannst, die sich gleichmäßig auf 144 Hz aufteilen lassen. Bei 60 Hz sind z.B. nur 60 und 30 FPS ruckelfrei darstellbar, was übrigens auch der Grund ist, warum Konsolen nur mit 30 oder 60 FPS arbeiten.


----------



## Klipsxx (29. November 2016)

So Leute erstmal danke für Antworten.

Bildschirm ist per DVI Kabel angeschlossen.
Habe gerade mal alles auf low gestellt und wie Laggy meinte mal VSync aktiviert. Sah auch direkt mal besser und smoother aus aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz perfekt.

Kann es villt an meiner Maus liegen? Wenn ich die Maus nur leicht bewege fallen mir diese "Microruckler" auf. Es ist kein Tearing meiner Meinung nach.

Hab so eine 18€ USB "Gaming Maus"^^
Gaming Maus, PrimAcc 7200DPI USB Wired Gaming-Maus 7: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## TomatenKenny (29. November 2016)

liegt wahrscheinlich an dieser schrottmaus! wenn ich mir die fake rezensionen zu dieser maus durchlese, wird mir ganz schlecht...


----------



## Klipsxx (29. November 2016)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> liegt wahrscheinlich an dieser schrottmaus! wenn ich mir die fake rezensionen zu dieser maus durchlese, wird mir ganz schlecht...



hab eben eine alte logitech usb und eine kleine logitech funk maus angeschlossen und hatte leider immernoch diese mikroruckler.


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2016)

Ein Thread reicht ja wohl.
Spiel läuft nicht flüssig. Liegs an der Graka?


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. November 2016)

Klipsxx schrieb:


> So Leute erstmal danke für Antworten.
> 
> Bildschirm ist per DVI Kabel angeschlossen.
> Habe gerade mal alles auf low gestellt und wie Laggy meinte mal VSync aktiviert. Sah auch direkt mal besser und smoother aus aber irgendwie noch nicht ganz perfekt.
> ...



Vsync alleine löst das Problem nicht. Wichtig ist, dass du mal testest, ob die Spiele bei exakt 72 oder exakt 144 FPS auch noch ruckeln.

Mit dem Riva Tuner Statistics Server kannst du die FPS von spielen limitieren. Lass dir auch Ingame nen FPS zähler anzeigen, damit du siehst, ob du auch 72 FPS hast. 
Probier das mal aus. Denn wenn das plötzlich bei dir flüssig aussieht (also Vsync + 72 FPS limit), dann bist du einfach extrem empfindlich für framerate judder.



Stichwort Maus. Ja kann auch sein. Aber wenn du die Maus auf dem Desktop langsam bewegst und die bewegungen flüssig sind, dann sollte das Ingame auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## INU.ID (29. November 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein Thread reicht ja wohl.
> Spiel läuft nicht flüssig. Liegs an der Graka?



Und da gehts auch weiter.

*closed*


----------

